# Logans new TOY!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The "dream" of every 12 year old!!! Couldn't pass up the deal on this SWEET deer slayer!!! Not to mention, when Logan starts hunting by himself, he'll need "something"!!! Browning BAR 270 WIN w/ a Meopta 4x12x50. I think it'll kill a deer or 2 this year







My Steyr will not be a dust collector though!!!









Now other business....He's still got his football game fer sale and needs some ammo fer this gun! So someone trade a box of 270 WINCHESTER silver balistic tip ammo fer it.....http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/football-toy-64847/















​


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

good lord i am grown and dont have a rig that nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow....lucky boy right there!


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang Jason, what a sweet combo! Ya'll will love that Meopta!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Btw Jason...130gr Remington Core Lokts. Ive killed 100+ deer with them and have yet to lose one.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet Jason, Logan will love that thing


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Jason, who did you really buy that for?? Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Btw Jason...130gr Remington Core Lokts. Ive killed 100+ deer with them and have yet to lose one.


I'm sold on balistics....folks either love or hate em....I've never had a problem with em.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet set-up. luv the color pattern:thumbsup:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thats one he will be handing down to his son!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Am I too old to be adopted? That is sweet no matter what the truth is...


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweet, so are YOU going to break her in and ensure that it is indeed a killing machine?


----------



## s.o.r josh (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope for your sake they have gotten the bugs worked out of that rifle. Ive always owned BAR's and bought one of those to upgrade from my safari II. It had every failure you could imagine (FTF, FTE, SP, FTL) and was sent back to the factory twice. They still couldnt get it straight so I had to demand a refund or different rifle from mikes. Really sucked too because I loved the way the rifle looked and felt in my hands. For the price they should perform flawlessly out of the box IMO. Not trying to bring you down just forwarning you of what I went through. Like I said im a browning for life guy. Ive owned 5 bar's since I was a kid and NEVER had the problems I had out of that rig.


----------

